# Citi-Sprint Same Day Delivery in Cape Town



## Hooked (3/4/18)

I wanted to PIF a box of juice to someone who also lives in Cape Town, but nowhere near me. Citi-Sprint gave me a quote: R1,366.00 !!! Has the world gone mad???????  It's utterly ridiculous! There is no way they would spend that amount on petrol!!!

If they collect it today and deliver tomorrow, it's R167.00 - that's reasonable. Needless to say, this is the option which I chose!


----------



## RainstormZA (3/4/18)

I once booked a courier online - gave me so many options. Had my fish eggs, plants and shrimps shipped to me overnight.

Www.xoc.co.za

Gave me competitive rates from PTA to Rosetta.

Payment online was seamless and quick

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I once booked a courier online - gave me so many options. Had my fish eggs, plants and shrimps shipped to me overnight.
> 
> Www.xoc.co.za
> 
> ...



@RainstormZA It was through XOC that I had to book Citi-Sprint and Apdeker (or something like that) fetched the parcel, but Citi Sprint will deliver it - I think. Most confusing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

And, just to add to the above, after I'd booked, online, a collection from Citi-Sprint, I phoned them about an hour later to find out what time they would arrive. The guy who answered the phone informed me that my parcel had already been collected in Mossel Bay. I told him it's impossible - the parcel is on my kitchen counter in Yzerfontein. He assured me again that it had already been collected. Oh boy, not a good way to start the day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/18)

Hooked said:


> And, just to add to the above, after I'd booked, online, a collection from Citi-Sprint, I phoned them about an hour later to find out what time they would arrive. The guy who answered the phone informed me that my parcel had already been collected in Mossel Bay. I told him it's impossible - the parcel is on my kitchen counter in Yzerfontein. He assured me again that it had already been collected. Oh boy, not a good way to start the day!



Ugh...

Like seriously? 

Sorry I had to laugh. My only cheapest option was The Courier Guy - they are very efficient.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ugh...
> 
> Like seriously?
> 
> Sorry I had to laugh. My only cheapest option was The Courier Guy - they are very efficient.



I use Courier Guy for other cities e.g. I've just bought a Pico through the forum and I arranged for The Courier Guy to collect it in Pretoria and deliver to me in CT. In future I will use them ONLY. By the time I'd finished dealing with Citi Sprint I was a wreck BUT they delivered the parcel this morning, so at least they were reliable. I think it's just some people in their office who have got noodles for brains.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

I have said it a few times... the only Courier to use locally is The Courier Guy! And I use them a LOT!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have said it a few times... the only Courier to use locally is The Courier Guy! And I use them a LOT!



@Rob Fisher your "local" is not my "local". Citi-Sprint is for my local i.e Cape Town, express deliveries e.g. if you need to get a document to someone across town.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher your "local" is not my "local". Citi-Sprint is for my local i.e Cape Town, express deliveries e.g. if you need to get a document to someone across town.



But the courier guy has depots all over the country. Head office is in jhb. If I get a shipment, it gets to durban first then the pietermaritzburg depot before it gets to me on the farm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (4/4/18)

City sprint is a bunch of unprofessional idiots. They provide a good service but need proper management and guidance

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman211991 (4/4/18)

JsPLAYn said:


> City sprint is a bunch of unprofessional idiots. They provide a good service but need proper management and guidance
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters



Totally agree know from experience with them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (6/4/18)

Hooked said:


> I wanted to PIF a box of juice to someone who also lives in Cape Town, but nowhere near me. Citi-Sprint gave me a quote: R1,366.00 !!! Has the world gone mad???????  It's utterly ridiculous! There is no way they would spend that amount on petrol!!!
> 
> If they collect it today and deliver tomorrow, it's R167.00 - that's reasonable. Needless to say, this is the option which I chose!



I think they might have understood you incorrectly and quoted you on the wrong option.

I work nightshift for a pathology lab and we get samples from Cape Town, PE, East London, Durban and all over basically. Because its medical samples it needs to treated with some urgency. So it gets picked up from say Cape Town lab, straight to the Airport, then in Joburg straight from the airport to us. No depot's or middle checks. Can get a container from N1 City to Centurion in 5 hours if all goes well. But we do pay for that extra service well over R2000.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/4/18)

Adephi said:


> I think they might have understood you incorrectly and quoted you on the wrong option.
> 
> I work nightshift for a pathology lab and we get samples from Cape Town, PE, East London, Durban and all over basically. Because its medical samples it needs to treated with some urgency. So it gets picked up from say Cape Town lab, straight to the Airport, then in Joburg straight from the airport to us. No depot's or middle checks. Can get a container from N1 City to Centurion in 5 hours if all goes well. But we do pay for that extra service well over R2000.



My quote from one area of Cape Town to another is ridiculously high, but I don't think there was a mistake. Before I received the quote the woman to whom I spoke warned me that same-day service is very expensive. She then phone me back to quote telephonically and I received an email quote from another. It could also have been more expensive for me because I'm a cash client i.e. I don't have an account with them. 

In your case, since you use them often, your company must have an account with them and they probably get a special rate.


----------

